

Show HN: Bitcoin Rises - Hacker News for Bitcoin and other Cryptocurrencies - bitmonster
http://bitcoinrises.com

======
tux
Looks interesting, thanks for sharing ^_^

------
snapcracker
Love the ticker at the top! Maybe some tiny charts to go with it?

~~~
bitmonster
Thanks for the feedback, will me on the todo list :)

